# Fear of 20" wheels and lower profile tires in the sand



## spydermn

I am going to start off with saying I am not an OBX nOOb. I have been driving on the beach for over ten years.

I purchased a new truck and it came with P265/55R20. I have never ran anything even close to this low profile on the beach and I don't want to end up on Oregon Inlet Idiots Facebook page with my pretty truck buried. Do I NEED to get new higher profile tires prior to my trip or can they wait until the OEMs where out?

I ran 33" tires on my tundra with 18" and never had issues...NEVER. I don't drive like a jack wagon on the sand and know how to air down. I am concerned with the lack of sidewall deflection in the loose stuff. I didn't want the 20's but with the options I wanted I did not have a choice. I carry AOB, shovels, tow straps, carpet, etc so I am prepped if I do get in deep. I have pulled a couple people out. I hope I don't end up on the other end of the stick.


----------



## buster

As long as you continue to air out you will get deflection out of the tire.Like you mentioned,slow and steady and you will be fine as with the 33s


----------



## spydermn

I hope so. New rubber is going to cost me $1250....


----------



## buster

one thing i would also say is that you may have to air down a extra 5-8 pounds more than you were used to.The beaches up north get much softer than here and ive seen trucks like yours going without problems.My old truck also had 33s on it and when the 4wheel drive went out on the beach,i dropped the air to 10lbs and drove off beach(having a posi rear)in two wheel.Do a test run to see where your pressures need to be.


----------



## mkm

i have lt305 55 r20 on my f250 and air down and i haven't had a problem in the sand.


----------



## dudeondacouch

295/55/20 on my tacoma and had no trouble at obx. wide street tires are better on soft sand to start with because of the less aggressive tread and wide contact patch.

i only let out 10lbs down to 20psi and never had a hint of an issue. even ran the ramp at fort fisher (notoriously bad) without airing down at all just to test, and bogged a bit but made it through.


----------



## BigWillJ

spydermn said:


> .....I am concerned with the lack of sidewall deflection in the loose stuff......


If you're thinking more sidewall deflection gives you more traction, that's a long standing misnomer. When tire pressure is lowered, it gives you more length of tread hitting the sand, not width. It's the extra tread length which helps to "float" your vehicle, thus improving traction. This article explains it better than I can: 

https://arbusa.wordpress.com/2011/10/26/the-lowdown-off-road-tire-pressures/

I know there's a video floating around here where the guy says you can "see" a wider foot print. Nothing against the guy or the video because the importance of airing down is stressed. However, a wider foot print wasn't proven in the way it was demonstrated. He pulls up fully inflated and digs a rut. He airs down and backs out while in the same rut. He moves over and successfully pulls up parallel to the ruts, and, as expected, rides more over the top of the sand. Then he indicates how much wider the pattern is on top vs. the rut created by the fully inflated tires. But wait a minute....he just backed out of the same rut with the tires aired down, and the rut, nor the foot print, weren't any wider!

I have no experience with lower profile tires in the sand, but I learned long ago it was the tread length that you gained after airing down that counted. If one wants more tread width hitting the sand, they'd have to get wider tires. Based on that principle, your OEM tires should be ok when aired down. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Elgreco

You basically want more tread whether length wise and/or width wise hitting the sand. It's like wearing snow shoes.


----------



## Greywalls

OP, I have nearly the same tire on my F150 FX4 -- 275/55r20 Pirelli Scorpions on stock wheels. Honestly, I hate them, and I would't chance them in the sand, even aired down. Like you, mine were required with my selected "options." Yes, as somewhat of a street tire, they would probably - maybe - do okay, and aren't likely to "dig" like a MT tire... However, tires with tall sidewalls will deform more easily upon air-down than our low-profile tires. The problem with OEMS such as mine on 8" wide wheels is that even once deflated, there simply isn't much footprint -- especially when you're running up ruts that are wider. IMO, for the most part, tread pattern doesn't matter nearly as much as tire width (although an AT tire, or even a bald one, will outperform a MT of the same width, 'cause of the latter's digging). The wider the better -- you wanna float, not dig, as you already know. Our little 55 series tires will only go but so wide, even at 5psi -- therein lies the drawback. If you're serious about cruising the beach, then new shoes are probably gonna have to be on the near-horizon. It's hard to beat a BFG AT 33x12.50, or similar high flotation tire, on the beach. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Elgreco

BFG's are soooo heavy and expensive. I put a set of hankook dynapro ATM's on our WJ grand Cherokee and they are nice. Never been in sand with them though.


----------



## Greywalls

Elgreco said:


> BFG's are soooo heavy and expensive. I put a set of hankook dynapro ATM's on our WJ grand Cherokee and they are nice. Never been in sand with them though.


BFGs (Ko or Ko2) are less expensive than Nittos, Toyos, Mickey Thompsons, Wrangler Duratracs, Pro Comps, and Cooper Discoverer STTs... IMO, Atturo Trail Blade X/Ts are currently the best-bang-for-the-buck 33x12.50 offerings for sand/trail/highway.


----------



## Elgreco

I paid $115 each for those hankooks in 255/70r16.


----------



## PGHSteelworker

I had 275/55/20 Pirelli scorpion tires on a 2009 F150 aired down to 18 PSI from ramp 38 down to the point on Ocracoke and have had no issues at all. I spend at least 4 weeks a year on Hatteras Island on the beach every day. Just be smart and you will have no problems.


----------



## PGHSteelworker

Sorry double post


----------



## spydermn

Thanks for the confidence builders in the junk OEM tires. It sounds like if I don't drive like a potato, I should be fine. I never run MT's, no need in my world, they are super noisy and on the sand they case a lot more issues than they would ever dream of fixing. 

As far as brands go I have been a fan of nitto for a long time. If they are taken care of they last forever! I do like Hankooks, just never have run their AT tires. I may look at them. 

PGH - I have the Badyear wrangler AT from Ford. Thank god I didn't get the Pirelli's, they are just junk.


----------



## jef400dread

You mentioned the cost of new rubber being $1250, I've found that you can find cheaper wheel and tire packages if you size down the wheels. Then you've got a whole second set that you can use just for the beach.
Your description of your equipment sounds like you've seen the required Beach driving permit video quite a few times. I think you'll be fine if you air down to at least 20. 18 maybe just to be safe. I don't see that you mentioned the make and model of the tire, but since it's an OEM 20", I'm gonna guess its designed more for the street than off road. Folling that assumption, I'd guess you'd be fine driving the beach with 18psi. You may not be capable of pulling anyone out though.


----------



## spydermn

Jef400dread: Goodyear wrangler AT Kevlar


----------



## VA Slacker

spydermn - I am running 285/65R20's Nittos on my stock rims (with leveling kit for clearance) and have had no issues running at 20psi even in the soft stuff. I have even pulled out a couple of folks with no issues. They ran a bit cheaper than 1250 but as jef400dread stated you can find some deals out there on wheel and tire packages that may save you money. I may go that route on the next go around but found a good deal with a dealer so decided to stick with the 20's. I think your comment about "not driving like a potato" sums it up perfectly. Best quote of the year by the way.


----------



## VA Slacker

Just as a side note, I was running the stock Goodyears prior to the upgrade and had no issues at 20 either.


----------



## n6dlh

I would air down and try it. You never know what will work until you try it. Most of the vehicles I see stuck on the North Beach are F-250's withe huge rims and wide low profile tires that are probobly aired up to 85 pounds. 

This was the first year I have seen a ton of trucks stuck. One day it was terrible, counted 14 trucks stuck over all 12 miles of beach. All big a lifted trucks with huge tires and rims cutting choppy ruts. At the end of the beach right at the VA/NC line a little old man by himself fishing. He was driving an F-150 FX4 with either 18 or 20 inch rims. Street tires aired down, he drove in and out all 24 miles of beach with no issues. 

Dave


----------



## 1BadF350

No problems here with my F-350 and 38-15.50R20 Mickey Thompson ATZs on 20x12 Fuel wheels. I run 19psi front and 15psi rear. This 8800lb truck glides over the sand like a hovercraft.
Put it in 4Lo and I can literally almost idle down the beach without touching the gas pedal.


----------



## spydermn

Rims are getting sold, tires are getting sold, getting 18" with 33-35" tires! I have never gotten stuck...until this trip. Burried up to the rear diff trying to help a guy out of the surf. F*!$ing 20" rims. Never had an issue with my Tundra.

 
(me in front with my friend digging, him in the wash)

Got him out after I got pulled off the ridge. He will need new hubs on the rear but other than that a good wash will get him clean. Did some reading and figured out where I screwed up in pulling for next time.


----------



## wannabeangler

Just my thought:
Isn't the reason we air down for a wider footprint?
So if you have lowpros, the sidewall will eliminate how much more footprint you will have, right?
I figure the only way to truly find out is to go out and see if you get stuck. Then you will have your answer! Someone will be along at some point in time to yank you out.


----------

